#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Как научить КПК деванагари?

## Tanush-ka

Есть ли шрифты деванагари для КПК?

Если это имеет значение, Fujitsu Siemens Pocket LOOX 720 c Windows Mobile Software 2 edition

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Gasyoun

Нет. Инсталируешь программой шрифт, например, Sanskrit 2003 и у меня все пашет.

----------

